# EDC for secret service agents



## ManofCFe (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know what brand the secret service issues it's agents? I have heard of Wolf Eyes, and also possibly Photons!? I was watching a show on tv about the secret service and some of the weapons they use, but they never mentioned anything about flashlights!? Simply just curious if they have something that only they can purchase that the general public can't? Thanks


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 6, 2014)

ManofCFe said:


> Does anyone know what brand the secret service issues it's agents? I have heard of Wolf Eyes, and also possibly Photons!? I was watching a show on tv about the secret service and some of the weapons they use, but they never mentioned anything about flashlights!? Simply just curious if they have something that only they can purchase that the general public can't? Thanks



Ask your local secret service agent or visit a secret service agent equipment store.


----------



## callmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Do they use flashlights? I don't think they EDC any.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Mar 6, 2014)

Mr. O's halo gives off enough light they don't need torches...

All kidding aside I'd bet on them being issued Surefire. And I base that on absolutely nothing.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 6, 2014)

callmaster said:


> Do they use flashlights? I don't think they EDC any.



they need to see inside airways for rescue, and check for threats constantly, so I imagine they do carry something


----------



## callmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

127.0.0.1 said:


> they need to see inside airways for rescue, and check for threats constantly, so I imagine they do carry something



Makes sense, I don't see holsters on em so must be something small.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 6, 2014)

What's classy yet robust?


----------



## novice (Mar 6, 2014)

Just a little OT, but I remember reading somewhere that F.B.I. field agents, and the air marshal service, _used to be_ issued the Surefire Z2. It would make sense that the Secret Service be issued something that would facilitate either Rogers or Harris(sp?) flashlight/handgun technique, but that is just speculation.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 7, 2014)

Which is interesting, actually - I know we've had several LEOs chime in on another thread, but I don't think there have been any Federal agents contributing.

Mr. NSA agent monitoring my cell phone and email - what kind of flashlight do you carry?


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 7, 2014)

The USSS does a lot of different things, at different times. I imagine they carry whatever they need to accomplish the task(s) at hand.

Mission drives the gear, and all that...

Google": "US Secret Service trunk monkey"


----------



## Swede74 (Mar 7, 2014)

GrizzlyAdams said:


> I'd bet on them being issued Surefire. And I base that on absolutely nothing.



I base this on absolutely nothing  but I think it makes some sense: my guess is they are issued something labeled "certified for use in hazardous areas", if they are issued flashlights at all.


----------



## Skimo (Mar 7, 2014)

Probably whatever they want to carry, if they want to carry one, probably same for pocket knives or other "regular EDC" stuff. I doubt pocket knife/multitool/flashlight gets any oversight.


----------



## TheVat26 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've got a friend in the secret service. I ask and get back to you all.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 7, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> I've got a friend in the secret service. I ask and get back to you all.



Not exactly the kind of info you want to share on a semi public forum, lol


----------



## RIX TUX (Mar 7, 2014)

dc38 said:


> Not exactly the kind of info you want to share n a semi public forum, lol


we pay for everything they have, shouldn't it be available information, I don't think the brand is a security issue.


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2014)

:laughing: 

I guess it is a secret,but my money would be on a compact surefire light or along those lines...........


----------



## TheVat26 (Mar 8, 2014)

Spoke with my friend, they are not issued lights.


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> Spoke with my friend, they are not issued lights.




If they were,would he tell you? as on a public forum info on secret agent lights etc gets out,then all of a sudden surefire XXX sell out, could be traced pretty easy from source,bit far fetched i know,and it is in a little jest but just a flip side of the coin:thumbsup: please dont take comments too serious as not meant that way:thumbsup:

But could easily believe they are not supplied with certain equipment judging off the UK policies/decisions and money saving.................


----------



## TMedina (Mar 8, 2014)

In the same breath, I can also believe they aren't issued lights but given guidelines as to what they can buy and carry.

If anyone really had a bee in their bonnet, a FoIA request could probably get you a list of the Secret Service's general loadout, if not fairly specific details. 

This does beg the question: TheVat, what kind of flashlight does your friend carry? And what detail is he on? Protection? Investigation? Something other than fieldwork?


----------



## Chadder (Mar 8, 2014)

According to a Powertac sales rep the secret service all carry their lights. Now ask me if I really believe it? No!


----------



## TheVat26 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jeez, some unexpected reactions from some of you. The OP's question has been answered.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 8, 2014)

RIX TUX said:


> we pay for everything they have, shouldn't it be available information, I don't think the brand is a security issue.



I meant that fact that he is somehow affiliated with a secret service agent...


----------



## TMedina (Mar 8, 2014)

The Secret Service is a fairly large organization - they do a lot more than just protect the President, although admittedly, that's the highest profile job.

It really isn't any different than knowing an FBI agent, or a US Marshal. You just have to be careful about what you ask and realize there are some things they can't talk about.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 8, 2014)

TMedina said:


> In the same breath, I can also believe they aren't issued lights but given guidelines as to what they can buy and carry.



That's most likely the case. Hard to believe that Secret Service agents carry no lights at all. Late at night.... dinner party.... numerous guests and VIPs attending.... and the lights go out....

Minor power failure? Unexpected Blackout? Or, possible assassination attempt. 

I mean, they're just going to stand there in the dark with their thumbs up their bums? Seriously doubt it. I'd be willing to bet a lot of E-series SureFires as private purchase items. (Especially the E1B or EB1 models.) A limited number of Streamlight models. Same with Pelican. (Though the LED PM6 3330 model is a rather small, lightweight, easily clipped and carried 2xCR123 polymer tactical light.)

I'd like to think that any main light that is carried would be from an American brand. It would just be appropriate, in this case.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 9, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> Jeez, some unexpected reactions from some of you. The OP's question has been answered.



Just goes to show that quite a few forum members don't seem to be aware of what the Secret Service does.

A quote form Wikipedia should enlighten some!

*Today the agency's primary investigative mission is to safeguard the payment and financial systems of the United States. These include crimes that involve financial institution fraud, computer and telecommunications fraud, false identification documents, access device fraud, advance fee fraud, electronic funds transfers and money laundering as it relates to the agency's core violations. After the 1901 assassination of President William McKinley, Congress also directed the Secret Service to protect the President of the United States. Protection remains the other key mission of the United States Secret Service.*


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 9, 2014)

Dave D said:


> Just goes to show that quite a few forum members don't seem to be aware of what the Secret Service does.
> 
> A quote form Wikipedia should enlighten some!



Honestly, many of us are aware that the Secret Service does much more than simply protect the President. But honestly now.... How often would a Secret Service agent rely on a flashlight with regards to ANY of their _other_ duties, jobs, assignments, etc.? Pretty much never. (Not as though they use really bright lights to shine on the backside of a suspected counterfeit bill.)

No, most likely it's going to be in conjunction with VIP/Diplomatic protection detail. Which is why many members are responding with that activity in mind. Yes, the Secret Service's other duties are very important. But not really flashlight related.

Honestly? Kudos to the new member for making a genuinely unique, thought-provoking, and fun topic to consider and debate. (We've been running a bit low on such topics lately.) One of the best 1st posts I've seen on CPF in quite awhile.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 14, 2014)

It should be UV lights for counterfeit detection.
But the biggest counterfeiters is the federal reserve. They aren't part of the US government.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 14, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> Spoke with my friend, they are not issued lights.



You have been watching to many movies old son,ever heard of the official secret acts.:nana:


----------



## Dave D (Mar 15, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> You have been watching to many movies old son,ever heard of the official secret acts.:nana:



I think you are confusing the British Secret Services with the U.S. Secret Service, two completely different bodies doing totally different work!


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 15, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Does not matter which secret service you belong to and no matter what country a serving officer would not discuss his work or any issued kit with anyone so i suggest he carries on watching the movies.



Eh, you know how chatty we Americans are. Here's the locker of the guy who killed Bin Laden:


----------



## TheVat26 (Mar 15, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> You have been watching to many movies old son,ever heard of the official secret acts.:nana:


I'm confused by your post. Sarcasm? Thought this was a forum of those with above average itelligence and a general understanding of decency. The OP asked the EDC light. Of course there are forensic and extraction teams that require different equipment. But no, the typical agent is not issued a 6P or a Streamlight light for example. My dept issues the Pelican 7060 because it serves general and tactical use in the course of our duties and we have the luxury of recharging in our vehicles. With the secret service being mobile, most of them private purchase something compact and powered by primaries. Please chime in since I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 15, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> I'm confused by your post. Sarcasm? Thought this was a forum of those with above average itelligence and a general understanding of decency. The OP asked the EDC light. Of course there are forensic and extraction teams that require different equipment. But no, the typical agent is not issued a 6P or a Streamlight light for example. My dept issues the Pelican 7060 because it serves general and tactical use in the course of our duties and we have the luxury of recharging in our vehicles. With the secret service being mobile, most of them private purchase something compact and powered by primaries. Please chime in since I don't know what I'm talking about.



As I implied earlier, even information as innocuous as the type of issue lights can be used for sinister purposes. Sometimes it's just better to leave information unknown for "safety" sake.


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 15, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> You have been watching to many movies old son,ever heard of the official secret acts.



The idea that no one in an entire organization will talk, just because they aren't supposed to, is laughable. I've talked with TSA agents about security at a local airport...they aren't supposed to discuss it, but they do. People like talking about what they do...it is that simple. Secret service agents aren't perfect either...and what brand of flashlight they might EDC (or not, as seems to be the case) is hardly a national secret. I don't see any scenario at all in which knowing what light they are issued would make any difference at all to the ability of agents to do their jobs. 

It is an interesting question, and kudos to the OP for starting the conversation.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 15, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Secret service agents aren't perfect either...and what brand of flashlight they might EDC (or not, as seems to be the case) is hardly a national secret. I don't see any scenario at all in which knowing what light they are issued would make any difference at all to the ability of agents to do their jobs.
> 
> It is an interesting question, and kudos to the OP for starting the conversation.


+1 What flashlight the Secret Service are issued or use being confidential information is laughable at best!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Eh, you know how chatty we Americans are. Here's the locker of the guy who killed Bin Laden:



A bit disappointing.... I don't see a single flashlight in that pic.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2014)

ven said:


> US of A won't take on Russia,if they do world war 4 will be fought with sticks and stones.................Einstein will tell you that



He was an idiot when it comes to weapons. In my private library, I have an old U.S. Military manual from the mid-60s that teaches how to build a shotgun out of the most basic of materials that'll be left around after a nuclear war. In another book, I have an Uber rare picture of a downed air-force pilot who actually built one. 

Honestly though guys, this topic has dangerously drifted over into the realm of Politics. Let's bring it back on track before one of the moderators or admins. is forced to lock this topic which started as a very thought-provoking and different one from what we usually see.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 15, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> A bit disappointing.... I don't see a single flashlight in that pic.


Isn't that thing mounted below the barrel of the suppressed AR a weapon light?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Isn't that thing mounted below the barrel of the suppressed AR a weapon light?



Not sure what it is. Might just be a laser mount.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 15, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Not sure what it is. Might just be a laser mount.



Well duh, Monocrom...he has them on his person at all times!


----------



## RedLED (Mar 15, 2014)

I am a photojournalist, and have covered Presidents of the United States for over 23 years, three administrations involving hundreds and hundreds of trips. And have worked with five out of office presidents. 

From my observations, it seems like they use Surefire lights, just from what I have seen. 

last year at an Air Force One check in, the agents just loved my McGizmos, la Petite, Muyshondt, Ti MiNi CR2 and others. Yes, I Cary a lot. However, one of the agents let me see and test out his Stinger, and I did not ask if it was issued. Some on the equipment they use is public knowledge, and these lights would be one of those items.

I can tell you they would love to have McGizmos, as I have had a crowd of them all asking where I got it! 

I really want to know what the counterfeit division uses to look at Currency. 

If you want I can call some Service friends of mine to ask (We call the USSS "Service" for short).

When I go on my next trip I will, look in to it and see what they use. That could be a nice photo based story for me.

While on the subject, the members of the Secret Service PPD (Presidential Protection Detail) have treated both myself and my wife, who also travels with me, like royalty. Always polite, professional and respectful and most mindful of our expensive equipment. Considering the daunting job they have, I appreciate how nice they have always been, and helpful, too. 

I will look in to it more, and put something together for the forum. My web site shows some of my presidential work. It does need a slight update, however, time it short around here.

Best wishes,

NR


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 15, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Isn't that thing mounted below the barrel of the suppressed AR a weapon light?



Both rifles have lights; middle shelf is an HK MP7 with what looks to be a Surefire 952, floor is an HK 416 with I'm guessing a Scout or E1E. Neither see much use since the item on the top right is a helmet with giant four-tube night vision goggles, which is what they use pretty much exclusively.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 15, 2014)

RedLed said:


> I am a photojournalist, and have covered Presidents of the United States for over 23 years, three administrations involving hundreds and hundreds of trips. And have worked with five out of office presidents.
> 
> From my observations, it seems like they use Surefire lights, just from what I have seen.
> 
> ...



Now you sound like a guy in the know and i look forward to your findings.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2014)

RedLed said:


> I am a photojournalist, and have covered Presidents of the United States for over 23 years, three administrations involving hundreds and hundreds of trips. And have worked with five out of office presidents.
> 
> From my observations, it seems like they use Surefire lights, just from what I have seen.
> 
> ...



That would be great if you can get some information for us, regarding their lights. Not surprised one of them had a Streamlight Stinger. Other than SureFire, Streamlight would likely be popular with them as well.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Both rifles have lights; middle shelf is an HK MP7 with what looks to be a Surefire 952, floor is an HK 416 with I'm guessing a Scout or E1E. Neither see much use since the item on the top right is a helmet with giant four-tube night vision goggles, which is what they use pretty much exclusively.



Your eye-sight is better than mine S.H.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 15, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Your eye-sight is better than mine S.H.



Well I read the book; it's from _No Easy Day_. Not the most action-packed war recounting, but definitely historically significant. Worth reading just for the scene where our protagonist SEAL goes over the ridiculously lengthy and complex organization system he uses to parse out his tiny amount of gear for specific scenarios, only to have his CO tell him that he can actually requisition more/redundant items as an upper-rank SEAL - so he goes to the quartermaster with the goal in mind of seeing what he can get away with, culminating in a scene where the clerk starts piling boxes of Surefires on the counter, fun stuff..


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Well I read the book; it's from _No Easy Day_. Not the most action-packed war recounting, but definitely historically significant. Worth reading just for the scene where our protagonist SEAL goes over the ridiculously lengthy and complex organization system he uses to parse out his tiny amount of gear for specific scenarios, only to have his CO tell him that he can actually requisition more/redundant items as an upper-rank SEAL - so he goes to the quartermaster with the goal in mind of seeing what he can get away with, culminating in a scene where the clerk starts piling boxes of Surefires on the counter, fun stuff..



Sounds like a worthy read.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 15, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Both rifles have lights; middle shelf is an HK MP7 with what looks to be a Surefire 952, floor is we an HK 416 with I'm guessing a Scout or E1E. Neither see much use since the item on the top right is a helmet with giant four-tube night vision goggles, which is what they use pretty much exclusively.



I will look into it, and report, Thanks. You know, working at the national level can be stressful, and competitive, so I get there and worry about photos, but now I do want to know what they use, and I will advise the forum. 

We we have hours of down time sometimes, and I will interview the service members, and tell them what I am working on as it is, even here, news gathering. I am invited on a rotational, basis, so it is not predictable, but I am due for a trip soon.

All the best, 

NR


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 16, 2014)

I had previously closed this thread, and after a PM by StarHalo I re read the thread and added back in some deleted posts. I did delete some posts that related to trolling. I may delete some posts that are political, or inpolite. The thread started out discussing probable Secret Service flashlights, and moved to flashlights probably used by other agencies. A lot of conjecture and silliness ensued, with political over tones (trolling). Let;s keep on topic, if we can figure out what the topic really is right now. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2014)

Bill, I for one am glad you reconsidered. Yes, this topic did veer off course into politics. Hopefully it will come back to the main subject. Strictly speaking.... "What lights do individual Secret Service agents carry on a daily basis, and if they are private purchase items or standard issue."

Just that one very limited subject. 

Hell, last year I saw a documentary on the Discovery channel in which the producers revealed an amazing amount of secrets regarding how the Secret Service travels with the President when he's in his armoured limo. Along with secrets regarding what's in the limo. I was watching, fascinated.... While thinking, "Who approved this??" 

A topic strictly about flashlights is just one coming out of curiosity.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 16, 2014)

RedLed said:


> I will look into it, and report, Thanks. You know, working at the national level can be stressful, and competitive, so I get there and worry about photos, but now I do want to know what they use, and I will advise the forum.
> 
> We we have hours of down time sometimes, and I will interview the service members, and tell them what I am working on as it is, even here, news gathering. I am invited on a rotational, basis, so it is not predictable, but I am due for a trip soon.
> 
> ...



nice; definitely looking forward to your follow up as well.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 17, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Well I read the book; it's from _No Easy Day_. Not the most action-packed war recounting, but definitely historically significant. Worth reading just for the scene where our protagonist SEAL goes over the ridiculously lengthy and complex organization system he uses to parse out his tiny amount of gear for specific scenarios, only to have his CO tell him that he can actually requisition more/redundant items as an upper-rank SEAL - so he goes to the quartermaster with the goal in mind of seeing what he can get away with,_ culminating in a scene where the clerk starts piling boxes of Surefires on the counter,_ fun stuff..



Emphasis mine.

That's probably on the tame side. There is, undoubtedly, an accounting at some point, so he probably wouldn't have gotten to keep all of those high speed gadgets just on a whim. But what "special operations groups" want, they generally get with a minimum of argument. 

I have to admit, I'm kind of curious to get another perspective about the Secret Service - particularly the ones associated, however peripherally, with the protection detail.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 17, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Which is interesting, actually - I know we've had several LEOs chime in on another thread, but I don't think there have been any Federal agents contributing.
> 
> Mr. NSA agent monitoring my cell phone and email - what kind of flashlight do you carry?




Did Mr. NSA agent ever get back to you ?


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 17, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Did Mr. NSA agent ever get back to you ?



Stop making me laugh,i really cannot take this post seriously at all,sounds like a total wind up.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 17, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Did Mr. NSA agent ever get back to you ?



No, but some strange dude in a trench coat and fedora was glaring at me. 

If I see him again, I'll ask.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 17, 2014)

If this is just going to end up a silly thread, with little contributing discussion re the thread title, then it needs to be closed. I'll hold off on that to see if it gets better. Please knock off the clowning.

Bill


----------



## RedLED (Mar 17, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Bill, I for one am glad you reconsidered. Yes, this topic did veer off course into politics. Hopefully it will come back to the main subject. Strictly speaking.... "What lights do individual Secret Service agents carry on a daily basis, and if they are private purchase items or standard issue."
> 
> Just that one very limited subject.
> 
> ...



Traveling with President Bush a while back my wife and I took pictures of each other with the president's limo, and they ask you not touch the Beast, as that is it's well known code name, we looked inside and on the floor was an M4 carbine with the clip in it, and a bottle, large size mind you, of Purell hand sanitizer.

Really no big surprise as they are both necessary. After 23 years I could do a book on these and some amazing little details that do occur just like any other operation or business. To stay on track, no light on that weapon, I would have noticed that.

As an add. On a trip, there are Layers of people who tend to things, in addition to the USSS,PPD there is an EOD detail from a branch of the military, different branches sometimes, Air Force One has its own Protection detail, USSS does not protect the "Airplane" as we call it, just POTUS, and family, cabinet members, and VIP's. The State. Department has a Diplomatic Protection Detail (Diplomatic Security Service, I think), however, once in the domain of the president, Service takes over. I will do a story on the lights of what the details use. 

Stories can take a while as I must fact check them, and as you can tell, I an no writer. But as a flashlight lover, it would be of interest to us here. 

Best,

NR


----------



## RedLED (Mar 17, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Did Mr. NSA agent ever get back to you ?



They already know all the lights we all have! Then they pass it along to the CDC, as this is a sickness!:duh2:


----------



## RedLED (Mar 17, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> That's most likely the case. Hard to believe that Secret Service agents carry no lights at all. Late at night.... dinner party.... numerous guests and VIPs attending.... and the lights go out....
> 
> Minor power failure? Unexpected Blackout? Or, possible assassination attempt.
> 
> ...



Agreed, this is a job that is so daunting, they have to have flashlights, do any of us leave the house at night with out one? 

The President came over and shook hands with us a few times, and he looked at the Photonfanatic Task Light II I keep on my press lanyard, and as he was pointing at it, an aide came and took him away. It is my dream to give the President a flashlight

Now, if the service does not carry lights, it is a good thing I am there, I can supply at least seven of them with good quality lights! One of them will have make due with my La Petite, and I want that one back!


----------



## viperert (Feb 19, 2019)

ManofCFe said:


> Does anyone know what brand the secret service issues it's agents? I have heard of Wolf Eyes, and also possibly Photons!? I was watching a show on tv about the secret service and some of the weapons they use, but they never mentioned anything about flashlights!? Simply just curious if they have something that only they can purchase that the general public can't? Thanks




They carry Wolf Eyes. My best friend is a uniformed Secret Service agent.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 21, 2019)

Fellas;
Special ops folks don't use flashlights like we do. See, if they walk around lighting up the areas in front of them they'd be a target to their enemy at a distance. There are times where lightning quick ops do require a bunch of lumens to ID friend or foe in close quarters combat scenarios or when busting in doors. 

It's no big secret that they use night gear that lets them see without a conventional flashlight. Even the laser is invisible to those without the proper gear.

Now regarding secret service folks who defend the US President etc, well they get their gear from the same place police agents get theirs. Here in the LED days it's likely smaller items that can be pocket carried along with the other gear they carry. Probably lights like Streamlight, SureFire, Elzetta or Malkoff. And they probably are not the type to get real tweaked about a beam tint or CRI. 

Forensic type have another set of lighting tools developed for their special needs, same as forensics specialists working for local and state entities.


----------



## jack0458 (Feb 22, 2019)

ManofCFe said:


> Does anyone know what brand the secret service issues it's agents? I have heard of Wolf Eyes, and also possibly Photons!? I was watching a show on tv about the secret service and some of the weapons they use, but they never mentioned anything about flashlights!? Simply just curious if they have something that only they can purchase that the general public can't? Thanks




I'm pretty sure it's a secret. 

Jack


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 22, 2019)

whatever is attached to their guns


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 22, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> whatever is attached to their guns



Can’t hide a P90 in a suit with a side-mount..


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 22, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Can’t hide a P90 in a suit with a side-mount..


there are 3 ways about it, not to use p90, not to hide it, and not to mount on the side.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 23, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> there are 3 ways about it, not to use p90, not to hide it, and not to mount on the side.



P90 is the only issued SMG [with a stock] that can conceal in a suit, they hide everything, and there's no place else on the body for a light unless you remove the sight (but if someone knows another way, that'd be interesting..)


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 23, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> P90 is the only issued SMG [with a stock] that can conceal in a suit, they hide everything, and there's no place else on the body for a light unless you remove the sight (but if someone knows another way, that'd be interesting..)


----------

